# More Scarves and Hats!



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello, all! I was asked if I had other scarves, so here are some more that are available. Scarves are 20.00 and scarf/hat sets are 25.00. This includes shipping in the USA. I do take Paypal if that is your preference. There are a couple hooded scarves that are wool that are 45.00.

I am going to upload pictures to individual posts on this thread as it seems easier for people to keep track of. 

There are still some available on the other thread. (http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/barter-board/506142-scarves-sale.html)


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Here is #20
This is a green and blue blended yarn that looks like of "jeweled" when it works up. 6.5 x80


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

#21 This is in blacks, gray and browns - a very silky blended yarn and there is a hat available if you like. If you want the scarf and not the hat that is ok. The edge is an angora blend so it's kind of fuzzy. 6x68


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

#22 Cream with gold stripes. The gold yarn has flecks of different colors in it. 7.5 x 67 The hat easily fits an adult. If you just want the scarf that is ok.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

SOLD #23 Green Soft Soft yarn with a fan pattern and a hat. Hat fits an adult. If you just want the scarf that is ok.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

#24 Nubby black yarn with a hat. 7 x 76 Hat fits an adult.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

SOLD #25 Simply Red. I made another since the other one sold. 7.5 x 78


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

SOLD #26 Country Blue with white accent strip. 8x66


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

#27 Dark Green Sage done in a boucle yarn. 6.5 x 60


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

#28 Gold Boucle 6.5 x 70


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

#29 Perfectly Pink. 6.5 x 72


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

#30. This is a hooded scarf and is made of 100% wool, so it is more expensive. My mom (who makes the butterflies) is my model.  I would need 45.00 as this was a more expensive yarn.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

#31 Another hooded scarf, also in 100% wool. I have to say this is one of my favorites. 45.00 as the wool is more expensive.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

#23, #25 and #26 are sold! 

Many, many thanks!!!!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Your work is beautiful. I especially love your butterflies.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, PonderosaQ. My mom is 87 and makes the butterflies. She will also crochet scarves for charity. I just need to keep her in yarn!


----------

